# How hard is the Gran Fondo San Diego century?



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Lot of posts on the Solvang century but does anyone have any experience doing the Gran Fondo San Diego century? Specific feedback I'd like is how tough is the climbing and would this be an OK century for a first-timer?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ragweed said:


> Lot of posts on the Solvang century but does anyone have any experience doing the Gran Fondo San Diego century? Specific feedback I'd like is how tough is the climbing and would this be an OK century for a first-timer?



its 100 miles.


http://granfondosandiego.com/testimonials/


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Solvang looks so much easier compering to Gran Fondo, LOL


----------



## mumbleypeg (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you look at this map?

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/san-diego/268125772272213020

use the settings to show elevation.


----------

